# cdrdao 1.1.7 does not support ATAPI-- CANT BURN..

## CharlieS

Before anyone burns me please let me say that i have read the forums..  i am a regular visitor..

Well my problem is that i'm running kernel 2.6 and cant get ATAPI to work..  i have TDK 4800B burner..  

i have all the latest packages in portage i believe..  i have installed K3B and that is the error it gives me at startup.. here is the message window that pops up..

From what i have read i do not and should not make it do scsi emulation..  please give me some advice...

```
cdrdao 1.1.7 does not support ATAPI

The configured version of cdrdao does not support writing to ATAPI devices without SCSI emulation and there is at least one writer in your system not configured to use SCSI emulation.

Solution: The best and recommended solution is to enable ide-scsi (SCSI emulation) for all writer devices. This way you won't have any problems. Or you install (or select as the default) a more recent version of cdrdao.

No support for ATAPI with cdrdao

You will not be able to use all your reading devices as copy sources since there is at least one not configured to use SCSI emulation and your system does not support ATAPI with cdrdao.

Solution: The best and recommended solution is to enable ide-scsi (SCSI emulation) for all writer devices. This way you won't have any problems.
```

I

----------

## Tii

See if that helps.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121250

----------

## CharlieS

I actually did that exact same thing before..  And everytime i open k3b it would Crash my computer...  it would just FREEZE..   nothing worked...   nothing..  so i downgraded everything again..     i'll try again..  but keep the ideas. coming please..    do you think it could be rc1 that id doing it??   

when will 2.6.1 final be on development-sources?

----------

## Tii

I read another topic about this too but I couldn't find it. I'll give it another go.

edit: See this thread also: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121740

I think 2.6.1 development sources might some pretty quickly since gentoo-dev-sources is already 2.6.1.

----------

## CharlieS

okay.. i've done what all of the posts say.. look at what versions i have...

```
root@helium charlie # emerge -pv world

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     UD] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01_alpha14 [2.01_alpha23]

[ebuild     UD] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.1.7-r1 [1.1.7-r3] +gnome +oggvorbis +perl

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/util-linux-2.11z-r8 [2.12-r4] +crypt +nls -static +pam

[ebuild     UD] app-cdr/k3b-0.9 [0.10.3-r2] -debug

[ebuild     UD] sys-apps/apcupsd-3.10.6 [3.10.8] +doc -snmp +usb -apache2

[ebuild     UD] sys-devel/autoconf-2.57-r1 [2.58]

```

So i know that i have the newest cdrtools,cdrdao, and k3b..   but now when i start up k3b i get this message..

```
cdrdao has problems with ATAPI writers

When K3b 0.10.3 was released no version of cdrdao was able to write without SCSI emulation. Although it is possible that there actually is a version with ATAPI support it is unlikely.

Solution: A solution is to enable ide-scsi (SCSI emulation) for all devices. You may also install a more recent version of cdrdao which supports ATAPI devices.
```

And when i try and burn something it shows my burner but only does 1x thing..  not burning properly or anything..   ide-scsi does work.. but i do not want to use it.. ATAPI is out for a reason..  i dont like having to pass ide-scsi to the kernel anyways..    

PLEASE HELP ME..

----------

## beandog

Just barely figured this out -- you can burn stuff in Nautilus using ATAPI with nautilus-cd-burner (gotta emerge it first).

It's an alternative to k3b, but it works.  :Smile: 

----------

## CharlieS

i already knew this.. but it wont fix my problem..  please look at problem agian...

----------

## jkalderash

Sorry for the late reply.  I'm a bit confused - I got the same error in k3b, but just ignored it and burned anyway.  You can't use cdrdao (Disc-At-Once), but Track-At-Once with cdrecord works fine.  Do you absolutely have to use Disc-At-Once?  I've never used it so I'm not sure what the advantages are.

How about the command line?  Try something simple like:

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI:0,1,0 driveropts=burnfree -v -data myImage.iso
```

I'm not sure what your dev= line should be, for more info try:

```
cdrecord dev=ATAPI -scanbus
```

Obviously it's a lot nicer to use k3b, but this will at least assure you that it's possible to use your CD burner.  For more info see this topic.

----------

## trikke

has anyone found this problem yet ?

b/c i have the same shit with k3b and a friend of me 2

i never had problems withit till now 

is it a 2.6.x related problem or is anyone with a 2.4.x kernel also with that problem ??

**solved** seems that my dvdrw wasnt to happy on ide controler 2 so i have put him on the first controler and it solved my problems

----------

## elVito

Hi,

the advantages of DAO Mode are described on the homepage of cdrdao http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/ (hidden tracks for example)

just by the way

cheers elVito

----------

